# Experienced Certified Coder



## laparsha (Oct 19, 2010)

LaParsha White: BS, CPC-H
p:239-222-1779
Email:laparsha@aol.com
Southwest Florida Fort Myers, Cape Coral, Naples area seeking full-time employment

Education: Bachelor Of Science Business Administration Hodges University 6/2006
CPC-H American Academy Of Professional Coder 10/2010
AAPC CPC-H course completion 10/2010

Experience:Emergency Consultants Inc /Apollo 6 years of coding experience ER physicians, emergency room charts, critical care, conscious sedation, E&M assignments, Procedure coding, Modifier assignments.  Quality Assurance coder as well reviewing charts of coders in company to ensure guidelines were being met.


----------



## bhunsinger (Nov 18, 2010)

*Certified Medical Coder/Auditor*

Good evening LaParsha,
I am a recruiter with ITI Select in North Carolina. I have been asked by a large facility in Central North Carolina to locate a certified coder with significant experience in abstracting and coding hospital services.
If you are interested in discussing this position call me at your convenience at
 919-868-3209. I look forward to speaking with you soon.
Thank you ,
Brenda


----------

